# LTD Hetz board



## Guest (Nov 27, 2006)

Can anyone give me more information on this board... like where can i find different sizes.. is this board any good.. im guessing it maybe an older board.. but i like the design.. 

maybe im retarted... but i couldnt find sh!t about this board... 

LTD "Andy Hetz" Pro Model Deck

LTD "Andy Hetz" Pro Model Snowboard Deck 154cm

thanks,
globe


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2007)

bump

I just got this board today for 40 dollars

I cant find anything on google either


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2007)

bump again


















This board

I cant find anything on it


----------



## Grimdog (Oct 13, 2007)

Save up to 50% on Limited Hetz 144cm Snowboard - Mens Youth Snowboards Snowboarding Gear Equipment

Here's the only thing I could find.


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2008)

*snowboard*

hay im dustin and i have the same snowboard as u and i cant find anything ether:dunno:


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2008)

i rode the old model of this board for 5 years until it start to fall apart on me. decent, durable beginner board.


----------

